#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Marokkaanse Cuisine >  Muffins van de v&d

## sabrin1645

Wie heeft de originele recept van muffins zoals de v&d of Bijenkorf. Die zijn zo lekker!!! Ik heb zoveel recepten uitgeprobeerd.. Maar tevergeefs

----------


## Joesoef

Gebruik backingsoda ipv bakpoeder, zonnebloem olie en witte broodmeel ipv cake/ taartmeel ( hardere tarwe soort)

----------


## Mocrokaas

Als je dat recept hebt gevonden, plaatst je het dan op het forum :-) :-)

----------


## SheraiHua

Heerlijke Muffins hoor

----------


## merlin

Lekker

----------

